# Functional Hood Scoops on 05



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

:confused Are the hood scoops on the 05 functional? When I test drove one it didn't look as though they were and the engine still gets it's air from the air box on the side... The dealer told me that he thought the inlet on the hood opened up at a certain speed to allow cooler air to flow over the engine to keep it cool... I think he's full of crap! 

What are the facts?

If it's not functional, are there any kit's that can make it functional? Could I get a carbonfiber hood as a replacement? There have to be quite a few mod's for the GTO seeing how it's been in Australia for a while. 

Any suggestions?

:confused


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

They're functional for engine bay cooling. Or so I've heard. Don't know for sure.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NOT FUNCTIONAL! Arrowhead Performance is either making a kit or has a kit that makes it fully functional :cool


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I have heard that they can be made funtional but an air box would have to be made.....


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

The are not functional for air intake but do provide cooler air into the engine bay like someone stated above.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> The are not functional for air intake but do provide cooler air into the engine bay like someone stated above.


thats what I meant....... :cheers


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

But it would be very cool to have a ram air kit.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

> The are not functional for air intake but do provide cooler air into the engine bay like someone stated above.


So it does provide some cooler air to the engine bay? Do you have to cut the holes out of the scoop or does it open up at a certain speed? When I was looking at the car it looked as though the scoop was just there for looks.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

When I looked at an '05 at the dealer, it seemed to me that there was some kind of a removable blocker plate inside each scoop duct, but not anything that would actuate at speed or otherwise. The ducting definitely goes all the way through the hood panel though, so you could say that the ram air system is 50% complete.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll look at mine tomorrow morning and let you guys know.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> When I looked at an '05 at the dealer, it seemed to me that there was some kind of a removable blocker plate inside each scoop duct, but not anything that would actuate at speed or otherwise. The ducting definitely goes all the way through the hood panel though, so you could say that the ram air system is 50% complete.



_Quasi-functional_ hood scoops... :rofl:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Dealers are so full of #$&^. I was test driving a Sunfire once, years ago, I asked the dealed what the button on the gear shift was, he said it was to shift it out of park. I knew what it was, it was for the traction control. Dealers will answer a question weather they know the answer or not.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

I asked my dealer/sales rep and he idnt know so he went and brought out a mechanic. He said not functional. He said the gaskets are there to keep rair/water from blowing into your engine compartment. Went on to say that in hot weather driving you "might" get a bit of a cooling effect from the extra circulation but doubtful. Really only for looks ..but it is ready for kit if some one made one and saves you the cost of a new hood or modifying the one you have.


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you guys seen this? Look here: http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/engine_components/throttle_body_manifold.html


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

I spoke to a guy at a local dealership who handles all the parts and after market upgrades for the dealership...he said Pontiac has "no plans" on making a kit. I took out the inserts once, just to see what would happen. I had alittle more wind noise, it felt as if it was cooler (call me weird, but i can tell when it gets to hot, it performs different). However, i put them back in after a 25 mile drive. I did not want to collect dirt n stuff in the engine bay. Also just FYI, but that dud i was talking about at the dealership, well he struck a deal with OZ to custom make racing wheels for the GTO. They are sick! He is the only one who can get them, and i foud a site where you can order any O.E.M rim that Holden makes, even the ones sold in England. If anyone is intrested, let me know and i will send you a picture of the OZ rims.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> and i foud a site where you can order any O.E.M rim that Holden makes, even the ones sold in England. If anyone is intrested, let me know and i will send you a picture of the OZ rims.


What is the site you mention above? :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

There are rubber inserts behind the hood scoops that can be simply pulled out.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/engine_components/throttle_body_manifold.html

Better link


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

newgoat said:


> Have you guys seen this? Look here: http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/engine_components/throttle_body_manifold.html


Yes, VERY expensive!!! :cheers


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes a bit pricey to be sure but the Aussey dollar is about .76 to the USD so it not quite as bad as it looks. They don't mention power but it looks to be a near race intake from the looks of it and all you'd need to do is do a dyno retune and possibly injectors if they are not sized for whatever additional hop-ups you've added. You gotta admit it's pretty bitch'n


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HELL YES IT IS!!!! :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> What is the site you mention above? :cheers


He does not have a site, that i know of, but he does work a few minutes away from me. I can go back next week and get a picture and post it, or maybe he might know a link. I saw two types of 18" OZ rims. He said they are both race quality, on set was a little expensive, but that included tires, the other set was really really expensive. There was an 04 GTO in the shop that was getting a set of the ,really really expensive ones. i estimate around 8,000 +. the other set, which i like better, is a 5 star pattern and made from titanium and aluminum.
Both rims are custom made by OZ and shipped from their factory. I will get more info and let you know.


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

Save your money. Buy a supercharger. Now thats what I call "ram air"!! ahahaaaaa you wont need those silly lil scoops when you have an aftercooler and 50% more power!


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

From it's outward appearance looks to be designed as a short runner intake, which should tune at higher rpm but give up some low end torque.


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT,

I don't know if it works or what it does to the power and torque curves but it sure is pretty!


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

arrowhead performance is going to make a kit to make the scoops functional they do not know when it will be released yet though. Pricing is also up in the air but i did contact them and they will be making it
www.arrowheadperformance.com


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

newgoat said:


> PWR_SHIFT,
> 
> I don't know if it works or what it does to the power and torque curves but it sure is pretty!


Granted.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

The hood scoops are funtional - there's a rubber insert in them originally. If someone makes a supercharger or ram air kit that makes use of the hood scoops, you'd just remove the rubber insert. Not sure if rain would get in through the hood scoops or not.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Any volunteers to climb on the hood of their GTO at speed, and tell us what speed those scoops open up? :rofl: With someone else driving of course. :lol:


----------

